# dpp44 switch & antenna?



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

I currently have a dish 1000, with sats 110, 119, 129 hooked into a dpp44 switch. Screen info states #1=feed, #2=feed, #3=dual, #4=nothing. 1&2 go to the vip211's and 3 goes to the 322. I'm wondering if you can hookup the ota antenna to #4? Will this work? Then again, if i ever get my hd locals, i'll have to get a 1000+ and that will take up the #4 port, so then what? Another dpp44 and trunk it? Anybody have any ideas on the best way to hookup the ota antenna so it will go to all receivers? Thought i'd ask before i blow something up!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Dish switches do not have an OTA antenna input. The best way is to run a separate line. If you need to use the same line you can get a pair of diplexers, one puts both signals on the line, the other separates them.


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, thats what i thought. I know each reciever will need a diplexer, but where is the best place to put the other one? At the satillite or right before the switch? And does it matter which sat cable (110,119,129) i use?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

It could be an urban legend but I thought I've read on one of these forums that if the "antenna" side diplexor is placed between the LNB and input #1 of a DPP44, it will feed the OTA RF to all the output lines. Otherwise you need 1 diplexor for each of the output coax to the receivers. That would make 6 diplexors total and a 3 way splitter at the switch side.
I only have legacy equpment and currently feed my OTA through separate coax, but have used diplexors successfully for many years for both cable and OTA.


----------



## maciej229 (Sep 11, 2006)

same


----------



## maciej229 (Sep 11, 2006)

dont do it in the attic


----------

